# Hermie Late into Flowering



## nfm0us (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi there, Does anyone know.. If a plant starts popping out a few not heaps but a few bananas.. Will this affect the yield much? I'm talking 2 - 3 weeks before harvest. TIA


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 8, 2009)

prolly not but you very well could pollenate your crop...seeds may not grow but they'll want to


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 8, 2009)

If they've not pollenated the plant you should be right to remove them with no noticeable effects on yield.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 8, 2009)

It could be pollen sacs forming or it could also be a stress induced regeneration causing ti to sprout new buds, in which case it can be a good thing.  If you are having that problem, please post some good photos and the other pertinent information under the sick plants section and you will probably get better information.

Remember, if it is pollen sacs, they could cause seeding in your entire flowering section.

On the other hand I pulled a whole crop because I was getting little things that looked like a potato sprouting in the buds only to later find out that it was almost surely a stressed caused regeneration and had I let them grow I would have gotten a heck of a crop.

Good smoking man.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 8, 2009)

Did some one just move this from the general indoor section or am I tripping?


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Dec 8, 2009)

your tripping....

I just had my 5 babies compromised from my last grow....So I'm going to let these babies finish off..Which should yield me atleast 5 or 6 ounces....I hope


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 8, 2009)

DonJones said:
			
		

> ....it could also be a stress induced regeneration causing ti to sprout new buds, in which case it can be a good thing.  If you are having that problem, please post some good photos and the other pertinent information under the sick plants section and you will probably get better information...



 What is stress induced regeneration and how can it be a good thing?


----------



## nfm0us (Dec 8, 2009)

Its only a couple of them (They look like the same strain) and they have quite muture buds on them, but a couple of them are popping out bananas, ive plucked a couple off.. but its not far from the end anyway.


----------



## Hick (Dec 8, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> What is stress induced regeneration and how can it be a good thing?


:holysheep: .....:confused2:....


----------



## nfm0us (Dec 8, 2009)

The most annoying thing is no matter where you look people dont know the correct answer


----------



## mikeybtoken (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey nfmOus 
I can asure you that you are in the right place for ANY QUESTIONS about anything to do with growing marijuana. I can almost guarantee that if you spend enough time looking around this site that you will find that this question and many others like it have been answered many times.
If you read this grow journal http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47623&page=5
by First Time Caller you will find what most do with a hermie after spending enough time around here.
I'm in diapers as far as grow knowledge compared to most around here....but 
IMO it's actually simple.....you have either two choice you either yank it, or you grow it out. If you have more than one plant it will seed it's self and the rest. If you have only this one hermie plant......you really don't have much to loose by letting it go a bit longer. 
The choice is really up to you and depends on your situation. 
IMO Spend some time reading through some of these journals, it's fun and it will help you to make the right choices for your plants.
I know it's hard to read them with all those great pics of giant buds!!!!! LOL
But try not to get frustrated, you are in the right place to learn how to grow the best dope you have ever smoked. 
Patients my friend...... patients!!!! 
That's My Two Cents.
Peace and GOOD LUCK!!!
MBT


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 9, 2009)

nfm0us said:
			
		

> The most annoying thing is no matter where you look people dont know the correct answer



Well, could that be because there is not a single correct answer?  Can you tell us how many nanners you are going to get in the next 2-3 weeks?   

Yes, it will affect your yield.  How much?  It is impossible to tell.  You are still 2-3 weeks out.  Those could be the only nanners you see (doubtful) or your plant could start looking like it was a male.  Once your plant(s) become pollinated, they are going to be spending their energy creating seeds, not THC.


----------

